# Datation Rambler



## Velo-dream (Jun 10, 2016)

hi

can anyone date this Rambler and how original is it ,?

what kind of wheels, hubs  should it have ?

thanks for answering


----------



## Velo-dream (Jun 11, 2016)

no one .....


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 11, 2016)

I would estimate 1896 to 1899. That's when that badge was used  and the rest looks very original, besides the wheels of course. Very nice find.
First one I have ever seen that still has the fenders. The rims should be G&J clinchers.


----------



## Velo-dream (Jun 12, 2016)

I think the fenders are not originall...the back fender= a ladies fender

being from abroad.....what is exactly  a clincher wheel....?

rgds

velootje


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 12, 2016)

You're right about the rear fender. I didn't notice the holes at first. The front one is correct and rare.
Clinchers are rims that have bead seats at the edges and will accept a tube and tire combo or you can still glue a tire on if preferred.


----------



## Velo-dream (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks....


----------



## pelletman (Jun 13, 2016)

If you pull the seat post there is probably a piece of paper in it with the build date on it.


----------



## Velo-dream (Jun 14, 2016)

if it shall be mine....i'll try to find it out....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2016)

"Clincher" basically means it takes a tubed tire.
Looks a lot like mine.
If that is a rear brake it is likely a 1902.
Mine has no fenders, rather doubt fenders were added till approx 1908+
Pedals are correct, chain, bars, grips, saddle.
Brake may have been an option.
Mine has G&J wood clincher wheels sporting 28 x 2" tubed tires


----------



## David Brown (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks to have an early eclipe morrow hub.Brake arm on sprocket side.G&J clincher rims do not have  wire bead as Dunlop style do. both take a tube .


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jun 15, 2016)

Mid to late 1890s def not  from after 1900. can i get a close up of the fork lugs and the front and rear hubs?


----------



## Velo-dream (Jun 18, 2016)

@bricycle.......do you have pics of your bike ?

thanks


----------



## Freyr Vængr (Jun 18, 2016)

velootje said:


> hi
> 
> can anyone date this Rambler and how original is it ,?




This is the First generation Shepherd's staff G&J head badge that was replaced by the wrap around one in 1894 - if memory serves me properly.  So that would make this an 1893 or earlier.

I can not make out the model number in the diamond on the head badge.  Is it a 32?

What is the weight without the tire on the bicycle?  I am guessing around 20 pounds.  If that is the case you have a scorcher.

Very original with a set of ladies fenders added later.  The fenders are period propper and could be kept.  They were probably put on by the original owner and would be part of the provenance of this piece to be kept and cherished.

Original Paint, Rat Trap pedals, Saddle, Handlebars and grips.  I can not see the hubs but suspect they too are original.

A very nice find, commonly called a survivor.

Is the saddle a Sager?

Check the ends of the grips to see if they are embossed with the matching G&J logo.  No matter if they are not.  These grips were a higher priced option not found on all Ramblers and are exceptionally rare to find in good condition, as these appear to be.

ANY 700c pneumatic single tube tire will glue on and be ride-able.

The chain is period proper but not original.

This is such a complete bicycle I would counsel you to do nothing to her but maintenance.  Any form of restoration should be nothing more than some WD-40 a piece of 0000 steel wool and some rags.  Anything else would be sacrilege.  I bet this bicycle would be good to go for a Century run after basic maintenance.

Dave is right, pull the seat and fish deep down the tube with a metal coat hanger.  You should find the original G&J hang tag from the manufacturing process.

Enjoy


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 11, 2016)

1895


----------

